
Ask HN: How to create secure backups of my smartphone? - emerongi
Both Android and iOS have in-built methods of creating backups that upload the data to Google&#x2F;Apple. Both encrypt the data, but the keys are kept on their servers.<p>I would like to have end-to-end encrypted backups. For a while I just copied important files off my phone to my PC, but this is not an ideal solution, instead I&#x27;d like the phone to automatically create backups and upload them to wherever.<p>Are there any easy methods for doing this? I can&#x27;t find any solid trustable solutions for this through Googling.
======
nreece
Checkout IDrive for multi-device (including smartphones) backups -
www.idrive.com

I use ArqBackup, which is great for multi-target backups, but I don't think it
supports smartphones yet.

